# Mẹ có biết: Thiếu vitamin c trẻ sẽ không thể phát triển khỏe mạnh?



## Tritue_thechat (12/7/19)

Không như người lớn, trẻ nhỏ phát triển từng ngày, từng giờ. Chính vì vậy, cơ thể luôn luôn đòi hỏi những chất dinh dưỡng, vitamin, chất khoáng,... để có thể phát triển một cách tốt nhất..Một trong những vitamin thiết yếu cho sự phát triển của trẻ chính là Vitamin C, song không phải trẻ nhỏ nào cũng được chú trọng bổ sung loại vitamin này.

*Vậy, Vitamin C đóng vai trò như thế nào trong sự phát triển ở trẻ nhỏ?*

Vitamin C là một trong những loại vitamin thiết yếu mà cơ thể trẻ luôn cần để có thể vui chơi khoẻ mạnh. Bên cạnh những tác dụng phổ thông mà ai ai cũng biết như ngăn việc bong chóc da, ngăn chảy máu chân răng, chảy máu cam thì Vitamin C còn có những tác dụng quan trọng khác như sau:
- Tăng cường hệ miễn dịch: Hỗ trợ sản xuất Interferon - là loại protein do tế bào cơ thể tạo ra để chống lại tác nhân gây bệnh
- Sản sinh Collagen giúp sẹo mau lành hơn
- Tổng hợp chất dẫn truyền thần kinh: Vitamin C có hàm lượng cao trong mô não và tuyến thượng thận
- Thải độc: Vitamin C cần thiết cho hệ thống chuyển hóa thải độc của nhiều loại thuốc trong cơ thể, làm giảm độc tính của thuốc và chuyển các phần từ độc thành dạng có thể đào thải qua nước tiểu.





_Trẻ mệt mỏi vì thiếu vitamin C_

*Khi nào trẻ cần phải được bổ sung Vitamin C?*

- Khi trẻ ăn không ngon và muốn tránh các bữa ăn
- Các vết bầm tím khó tan và vết xước da khó lành
- Da trẻ bị bong tróc
Vậy bé cần lượng vitamin C bao nhiêu mỗi ngày?
Trẻ từ 1-3 tuổi cần 15 mg trong khi trẻ từ 4 – 8 tuổi cần 25 mg hằng ngày.
Việc bổ sung sai liều lượng Vitamin C trẻ cần có thể dẫn đến thừa Vitamin C, trẻ sẽ có những dấu hiệu buồn nôn, tiêu chảy thậm chí sỏi mật
*Bổ sung Vitamin C cho trẻ đúng cách bằng việc sử dụng Special Kid Vitamine C Naturelle*





_Special Kid Vitamine C Naturelle- giải pháp bổ sung vitamin C an toàn và hiệu quả nhất_

Speacial kid Vitamine Clà sản phẩm được nhiều bà mẹ tại Pháp tin dùng bởi thành phần gồm dịch chiết Rosa canina, dịch chiết Ribes nigrum và bột Malpighia punicifolia dễ dàng bổ sung đúng, đủ lượng vitamin C cần thiết cho trẻ qua 1 lần uống. Đặc biệt, sản phẩm là tổng hợp từ các loại vitamin C có trong thiên nhiên, tốt hơn rất nhiều lần so với viên uống Vitamin C nhân tạo.

Bên cạnh đó, khắc phục được nhược điểm như vị hay dạng viên khiến trẻ từ chối sử dụng, sản phẩm tạo cho trẻ cảm giác dễ uống bằng việc sản xuất ra dạng siro, có thể pha loãng với nước hoặc các loại nước khác. Để trẻ khỏe mạnh khám phá thế giới, mẹ hãy cho con sử dụng Speacial kid Vitamine C ngay từ hôm nay.
Để biết thêm thông tin về sản phẩm:
Liên hệ: 04.6656.8111 - 0944.925.915
Fanpage: https://web.facebook.com/specialkid.vn/
Website: www.specialkid.vn
Địa chỉ: Số 5B - ngõ 2 - Phương Mai - Đống Đa - Hà Nội


----------



## Lưu Phương (17/7/19)

Bài viết hay quá ạ.  Ngoài ra, để đảm bảo bé cứng cáp và phát triển tốt mẹ nhớ bổ sung canxi sau sinh nữa nha


----------

